# How and when to tell SLS



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

HI guys 
i have my first luce tad that has just pop one of its front limb, the other still in its pouch and the tail not absorbed.

when and how do u tell if your tad have sls ?
does the front limb still continuous to develop when its tail is not absorbed ?
Or once its front likb is pop and it look skinny and you are sure that it will have sls ?

thx


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You can tell as soon as the legs pop out. If the leg looks like it has no muscle on it, that it's just a tiny bone wrapped in skin, it's go SLS. If you're unsure you can post a picture and we'll be able to verify the diagnosis.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

i will try to take pic this weekend

first time i raise a tad, dont really konw how to determine.

but it does look a bit thin to me 

still have another luc that is goign to pop leg soon, so i think i can use it as comparison.. unleess both got sls -_-


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

It seems to me that usually when one frog in a clutch has SLS the rest of the clutch does too. That's not necessarily a universal, but IME it's probable.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> It seems to me that usually when one frog in a clutch has SLS the rest of the clutch does too. That's not necessarily a universal, but IME it's probable.


 hope that is not the case T_T...

ganna be sad to have to put them down


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bakaichi said:


> i will try to take pic this weekend
> 
> first time i raise a tad, dont really konw how to determine.
> 
> ...


Your probably going to have wait until it emerges from the water to see if it is affected or not. SLS is a spectrum disorder as it can range from both front and hind legs being affected (although this is very rare) to where the front legs are deformed but usable. SLS can affect all of a clutch or only part of a clutch of tadpoles. If you are seeing it, I would suggest adding a supplement that contains vitamin A as retinol/retinyl palmitate as part of the dusting regimen. 

Ed


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> SLS is a spectrum disorder


I think this concept is not grasped by most in our hobby. Labeling a frog SLS is a judgement call by the breeder. In a perfect world we would have diagnostic criteria that would be shared by the hobby as a whole, but as of yet we do not. We use two different criteria:

1. Frogs must be able to crawl out of a tilted cup. We don't help them out of the water.
2. Frogs must be able to hold their head/chest off the ground. These frogs can crawl out of the water, but most froggers will see that something is off in the way the frog sits.

Darts are super easy to breed and you will be overrun with tadpoles with minimal work. So, I'd recommend learning as much about supplementation (i.e. click on ed's profile and click "find all posts by") and setup some criteria for culling the weakest of the froglets you morph out.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

joshsfrogs said:


> I think this concept is not grasped by most in our hobby. Labeling a frog SLS is a judgement call by the breeder. In a perfect world we would have diagnostic criteria that would be shared by the hobby as a whole, but as of yet we do not. We use two different criteria:
> 
> 1. Frogs must be able to crawl out of a tilted cup. We don't help them out of the water.
> 2. Frogs must be able to hold their head/chest off the ground. These frogs can crawl out of the water, but most froggers will see that something is off in the way the frog sits.
> ...



i have to agree with josh on this.. the SLS call would be left up to the breeder because my azureus threw out 90%SLS froglets last year from not being able to morph out to morphing but not being able to stand up right. their limbs were fine and straight just not strong enough to hop or hold them selves up. they even were able to catch fruit flys. but not suitable for sale or trade, i tried everything i could find to change the froglets from having SLS but nothing fixed it not even the vite A. this following year. SLS is not found in any froglet so far. everysingle froglet has morphed out happy strong and feeding on flys and is very active. i spoke to a few breeders about this and they say they them selves have good years and bad years with SLS and there is no proven reason for this so people just have their beliefs on what is the cause. so like ED said id wait to see when they morph out and go from there.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

thx guys, 
i still didnt have time to take a pic yet.

when tad first pop their frong leg, would there be any movemnet on their front limb? Or does it start moving a bit after.

i try to google some pic on sls tad, but there was only 2 and it want really helping me.

Its good to have all of you chip in on the info

Thx 
Jason


----------

